# زخارف اسلامية



## salah_design (25 أبريل 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء
انا عندي مجموعة من الزخارف بامتداد eps
تصلح للعمل عليها في الارت كام من اراد سوف ارسل له
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ksmksam (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن ترسلي على ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## salah_design (26 أبريل 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن ترسلي على ايميلي [email protected]


اخي الكريم
هل تريد المراسلة ام تريد ان ارسل لك الزخارف على اميلك
شاكر لك مرورك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

إن امكن ارسلها لي على ايميلي 

[email protected]


----------



## salah_design (26 أبريل 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> إن امكن ارسلها لي على ايميلي
> 
> [email protected]



ابشر اخي الكريم رح ابعتها بامتداد eps
شاكر مرورك
وابلغني عند وصولها


----------



## salah_design (27 أبريل 2010)

ارسلت لك اخي طارق الصور


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً لو أرسلتها [email protected]


----------



## salah_design (9 مايو 2010)

adel_sebaey1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً لو أرسلتها [email protected]


تحياتي لك اخي 
انا اسف للتاخير لانشغالي 
ولم ادخل المنتدى من ثلاثة ايام
وان شاء الله غدا ارسلها على اميلك
شاكر مرورك


----------



## omar125o (2 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ممكن ترسلي على ايميلي [email protected] 
*


----------



## عصام حمامي (3 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك 
شيئ كتير جميل


----------



## عصام حمامي (3 مارس 2011)

أرجو إرسال الزخارف إالى 
[email protected]
ولك جزيل الشكر يا أخي


----------



## Ali Zaatar (5 مارس 2011)

أخي العزي
هل ممكن تبعت لي الملف eps على [email protected]
شكرا


----------



## afaak (11 مارس 2011)

يا ريت لو تبعثم لي 
أنا بحاجة ماسة لهكذا أمور وشكرا سلفا
[email protected]


----------



## tito_dz (13 مارس 2011)

]


----------



## tito_dz (13 مارس 2011)

‘ممكن ترسلها علي [email protected]


----------



## tito_dz (13 مارس 2011)




----------



## tito_dz (15 مارس 2011)

ممكن ترسلي على [email protected]


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

tito_dz قال:


> ممكن ترسلي على [email protected]


انا بحمل وبرفع على الملتقى


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (15 مايو 2011)

عمل رائع
أرجو أن ترسل لي مجموعة الزخارف
هذا إميلي: [email protected]


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

الاخوة جميعا 
اشكركم على ردودكم الطيبة والتي ازددت بها شرفا 
وسوف ارفع الملفات ان شاء الله قريبا 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Mohamedfaize (16 مايو 2011)

ارجو ان ترسل لى الزخارف

[email protected]


----------



## yousef hiari (16 مايو 2011)

ممكن ترسل لي نسخة على ايميلي [email protected] ومشكوووووووووووووور سلفا


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

yousef hiari قال:


> ممكن ترسل لي نسخة على ايميلي [email protected] ومشكوووووووووووووور سلفا


انا ضفتك على الياهو
ان شاء الله انتظر اتصالك


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

mohamedfaize قال:


> ارجو ان ترسل لى الزخارف
> 
> [email protected]


ابشر يا اخي ان شاء الله رح ابعتلك بس اسمحلي اجمع المجموعة وارفعها لك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبد الرحمن ويحا (21 مايو 2011)

شكرأ لك مقدماً وهذا هو الايميل [email protected]


----------



## BU\OBAID (23 أغسطس 2012)

نحتاج لكرمك اخي العزيز بان ترسلي نسخه منها على اميلي [email protected]


----------



## Abdullahzahrani (23 أغسطس 2012)

اذا تكرمت ممكن ترسلي على الايميل

[email protected]


----------



## lebrave (24 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الكريم بعد السلام عليك و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته اخوك مغربي مقيم ب كندا و انا في حاجة ماسة لهاته رسومات و لك جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضل [email protected]


----------



## mr.online (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المساعه ارجو ان ترسل ليه الزخارف واكون شاكر جدا لجهودك 

[email protected]

ولكن لي سؤال انا مبتدا في المجال واود ان تخبرني كيف اقوم بسحب الملف بصيغه eps الي الارت كام وهل ستكون جاهزه للنقل الي السي ان سي مباشره ام سيتم التعديل عليها او ماذا ؟؟


----------



## عالم التقني (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي
اتمنى ان ترسل لي على الاميلي 
[email protected]


----------



## 1gazarazu (26 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yasircd (14 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك 
[email protected]
اذا ممكن ترسلها


----------



## Menaji (14 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك
[email protected]


----------



## ahmedkhl (6 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
ارجو الارسال علي الميل 
[email protected]
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hussain147 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ممكن ترسلهم لي لو سمحت [email protected] واكون شاكر لك اخي


----------



## الزير911 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ارجو الارسال علي الميل ​a[email protected]
و شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## mkrahmat (22 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن ترسلها على [email protected]


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
اذا ممكن لو سمحت [email protected]


----------



## abderahime (14 أكتوبر 2014)

[email protected] السلام عليكم ممكن ترسلهم لي لو سمحت جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## oussama11112 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 

إن امكن ارسلها لي على ايميلي [email protected]​


----------



## oussama11112 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

[email protected] chokran akhi l karime ​
​


----------



## motoman (19 أكتوبر 2014)

أرجو أن ترسل لي تلك الزخارف هاد إيميلي [email protected]


----------



## المخترع الاول (21 أكتوبر 2014)

اذا امكن ارسال الزخارف على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## zazmad04 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*السلام عليكم ممكن ترسلي على ايميلي [email protected]
و شكرا
*


----------



## w010w (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ممكن ترسلي على ايميلي [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## lord222 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور جهودك اخي لو تكرمة وارسلتها [email protected]


----------



## medooo20005 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن تبعتهالى [email protected]


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (4 ديسمبر 2014)

أسلوب صاحب الموضوع .. اسلوب رخيص جدا ..!

ضع ما لديك في روابط او ارفعها هنا بالمنتدى .

اما هذا الاسلوب للأسف رخيص جدا ؟​


----------



## majid0261 (11 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً لو أرسلتها [email protected] ​


----------



## zazmad04 (29 مارس 2015)

*لسلام عليكم ممكن ترسلي على ايميلي [email protected]*


----------



## محمد ابن غزة (12 أبريل 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## CNC HS (12 أبريل 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ممكن رابط تحميل؟


----------



## ahmed abu yara (20 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منك الارسال في الايميل 
[email protected]


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (14 مايو 2015)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## بلال زبيب (28 يونيو 2015)

الاخ الكريم 
زودنا بما انتجته اناملك ونحن للك من الشاكرين 
[email protected]


----------



## asemkh (11 نوفمبر 2015)

من فضلك بعث الملف مع الشكر
[email protected]


----------



## abuhanan (28 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم
ممكن ترسلها على الإيميل الله يخليك
[email protected]



salah_design قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء
> انا عندي مجموعة من الزخارف بامتداد eps
> تصلح للعمل عليها في الارت كام من اراد سوف ارسل له
> مع تحياتي للجميع


----------

